# Free Knife



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

You can get a free knife (Ok not totally free since you have to pay S&H) from Dan's Depot.

https://secure.dansdepot.com/specia...b87ac6b36b68ab9f6a3ad6aa59f4882fb8f9cc3c3f39a

I got one because you can never have to many knives


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! Just ordered one.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks nice! And I agree. Nobody can have too many knives. 

Except me. I have too many knives.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm trying to help you with that Ernie, but so far, I can't get my wife to let go of the purse...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> I'm trying to help you with that Ernie, but so far, I can't get my wife to let go of the purse...


A lot of people are having that problem so far this year. 

Did you tell her we're having a 20% off sale to commemorate the famous stabbing of Julius Caesar on the Ides of March? Enter in the coupon code "idesofmarch" to help us celebrate the stabbing of a tyrant. 

Seriously though, I like the free knife pictured. A rubberized slipover handle isn't my favorite but the blade shape and size is very nice.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks for sharing the info and link!


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a mora clone. If its from the same factory, you will be getting a SHARP knife. I keep one in all my trucks, my BOB, the barn, etc. Sharp, durable, cheap...cant ask for more.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I ordered one too, thanks


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Got one too. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking forward to my new knife!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I ordered one too. Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I also ordered one. Thanks so much for posting the link.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I also ordered one too, thanks.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Ordered one too, thanks for posting the link. 

We love the knives that Ernie made for us!


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

glad everyone is ordering them. Just curious if you are getting the confirmations via email? I haven't received one yet and I know others who haven't


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Got email confirmation


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm waiting for Ernie to have a free knife offer

.... give-aways are a great way to promote a business !!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> I'm waiting for Ernie to have a free knife offer
> 
> .... give-aways are a great way to promote a business !!!!


Heh. I did last year. Had a "design your own knife" contest. Got some very good designs from it.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

The video featuring it makes it look pretty good. I'm anxious to get mine. If nothing else, it will be a good one to strap onto a quad. The sheath looks plastic which would make it good for outdoors. The carbon blade not so much. I'll keep it oiled and it should be OK.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I got an e-mail confirmation almost immediately.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I ordered yesterday and got an immediate confirmation. If someone hasn't gotten one, it is possible that it went into your Spam mailbox. Thanks for posting about the offer, Susieneddy!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I also received an e-mail confirmation right away. I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks susieneddy, this is a great deal.

I'm a big fan of the Mora knives. It took me a bit to figure out how to sharpen that type of grind but I've got it down pretty good now using the small belt sander.

We have perhaps a dozen or more of these knives deployed around in various places - at the hay area of the barn, potting shed, firewood area, shop, ATV, farm truck, canning area, inside ammo cans mounted on the tractor and other rolling stock, etc. I gather all the knives during the spring time change and sharpen them then put them back at their stations.

I use the stainless versions as they are often out in the weather, which is frequently wet. 

The plastic sheaths are really nice as they can be oriented in the vertical and have a drain hole in the bottom to drain the water out. Also because they are plastic they hold up to the wet really well. I just drive a screw through the top of the sheath into the barn post and the knife lives there full time. Or in some cases when I don't have a sheath I just jamb the knife into the post and leave it there.

I have had the retention loosen up a bit over time but this is not a problem with the static locations. However in something like the atv the knife would pop out of the sheath while traveling so I occasionally put a heat gun to the sheath near the top and squish that area back in a bit.

I also really like that these are pretty decent size/length fixed blade but they still fit in the typical 30 cal ammo boxes that are mounted on the tractor and other rolling stock. The plastic sheath keeps the knife edge from getting banged up while knocking around in the box with the other tools.

And I like the rubberized handle as it provides a sure grip in the wet.

Finally, we like the orange version of the knife as it's just a bit easier to find.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I just ordered one and had it sent to my pobox , thanks , fordy


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ernie have you ever done a Fairbairn Sykes style of knife , not overly useful but a very interesting history lesson.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Ernie have you ever done a Fairbairn Sykes style of knife , not overly useful but a very interesting history lesson.


Sort of. I can't get the bend in them to work right. A proper one is supposed to be slanted. It would apparently need to be done when the metal is red hot and at its softest but I don't have the tools for the job. 

They are awesome though.


----------



## wunderdarling (Feb 9, 2012)

Received email that mine has shipped today.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Mine shipped today


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Got the order confirmation and my CC was charged but no shipping confirmation yet. Placed my order on Sunday.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Considering enrolling two of my sons in his survival classes. Has anyone taken them? Would love feedback.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well i took a chance and ordered one...i will put it to a test this summer.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I got my knife today. It isn't as nice as a Mora but for $5.00 I can't complain.

Here are some pics


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for those pictures. I'm looking forward to getting mine. Someone earlier mentioned that sharpening was different on this style of blade. Can someone explain?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i would bet money that knife comes from the same factory as moras do.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

I bought mine a few days back. Thanks for the post. Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> i would bet money that knife comes from the same factory as moras do.


I dunno. The Mora sells for a decent price, while the Mora knockoff don't look like it would. 

If I had a factory with machines and salary-men standing around, I'd want to keep the machines tooled to produce the more expensive product. Especially if, like the Mora, there's a serious demand.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that blade really flexable? Almost kinda reminds me of some paring knives I have, except for the handle..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you can get a mora from smokeymtnknife for 11.95...at least a couple weeks ago...with carbon blade..not ss....just checked ya still can.

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerc...astic+Rubber+Handle+(Black+Sheath)/FS840.html


this guy is giving these knives away as a part promo and as research and development........i am going to give him some results.....i will fillet fish and build fires with it all summer. if it sucks i will tell him. 


most moras are still under $20......in fact page one is mostly $15 and under.

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce/prodlist.jsp?range=1&Brand=47&Mode=Brand


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my most used knives have been the small rapala fillet knife and case pocket knives...along with hatchet.....it goes against everything i know to baton a knife....i spent countless hours in the bush with old timers and many special forces....none ever...never..batoned a knife or even mentioned it...i am not sure when batoning became the in thing to do.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a 24 year old rapala that has seen tons of use.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> my most used knives have been the small rapala fillet knife and case pocket knives...along with hatchet.....it goes against everything i know to baton a knife....i spent countless hours in the bush with old timers and many special forces....none ever...never..batoned a knife or even mentioned it...i am not sure when batoning became the in thing to do.


In the woods, I don't gather wood that needs splitting, so yeah, I'm not sure why you'd want to do that either. 

But if I am going out into the wild (which doesn't happen as much as it ought to lately) then I take my regular knife PLUS a big Kukri.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Batons! Good grief, I'm dealing with a bunch of cheerleaders. That explains everything now.:doh:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never beat on a knife either, but since I've recently seen it, I tried splitting some kindling for my woodstove using my Parang.. Yeah.. I guess it works... but I find a good swift swing with a hatchet works with less energy expenditure..


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

simi-steading said:


> ......but I find a good swift swing with a hatchet works with less energy expenditure..


........and much less noise.


----------



## ky.ma (Feb 6, 2014)

cannt get on your page go to store just fine but cannt get free knife page comes up errors on page


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like the offer is over.

i did receive email today mine was shipped out....time will tell.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

found a review of this knife.


[YOUTUBE]kCJOPFGoyEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I received mine today but the scabbard was broken. I called, and the person I talked to said he'd received several calls about that issue. They are mailing another out to me. I think the plastic the scabbard is made of is too brittle. Hopefully the new one will arrive intact. 
I like the feel of the knife handle, although I haven't actually tried to cut anything yet.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Mine arrived this AM and rode in my back pocket all day. Sat on it, dropped it, stepped on it and the scabbard is fine. The belt clip seemed to angle it outward a bit and I didn't like it hanging out like that. Will try it again later....it was just over the top of my pants since I didn't have a belt on today.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought it was all a scam to get personal info. I missed out.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I ordered mine a week previous and then 'UNsubscribed' myself from their emailing list ! They may have just cancelled my order , who knows . , fordy


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I got an email saying mine had shipped via USPS.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> I received mine today but the scabbard was broken. I called, and the person I talked to said he'd received several calls about that issue. They are mailing another out to me. I think the plastic the scabbard is made of is too brittle. Hopefully the new one will arrive intact.
> I like the feel of the knife handle, although I haven't actually tried to cut anything yet.


Plastic gets brittle with age and begins to decay as soon as it is exposed to sunlight.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i just received mine today......my first impressions...the handle is real nice i like the way it feels and is shaped so far....the blade...well its a bit thicker than i thought it would be......i just wonder how that thicker blade will fillet a fish...it wont be long till i can tell you about that....and see how it pops a turtle shell open.

i would like to see that type handle on old hickory knives.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got mine today. It's certainly not a great knife, but it's worth the shipping cost I paid. It'll get some use.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I got mine today, didn't get to use it, but seems to be a pretty decent knife. It isn't something I would fillet a fish with, but seems like it will come in handy and maybe make for some good times whittling.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Got mine today. It is nice. The sheath holds it in nicely and I especially like the clip since I don't wear a belt. The plastic seems a bit hard so I wonder if the clip might break over time. The blade looks well ground and is sharp. After I use it some I'll be interested in how it takes an edge. I think it is surely the best $5 fixed blade I have ever bought.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got mine today too. Thanks to the OP for telling us about it. I thought the sheath seemed like it would break easily, and I didn't like the peach/tan color of it. But for $5 I'm not complaining....


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Got mine today. I'm thinking it might make a good little knife to gut rabbits.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I mentioned earlier that the sheath was broken on the one I received. I got the replacement today and they sent a whole new knife. Now I have two. I'm impressed with the company.


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

I got mine yesterday, I'm going to put it to work on some rabbits today


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine came in the mail yesterday. It's an okay beater knife but I'm going to have to knock a burr off the tip. Looks like the sharpener slipped at the last moment.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

kkbinco said:


> Mine came in the mail yesterday. It's an okay beater knife but I'm going to have to knock a burr off the tip. Looks like the sharpener slipped at the last moment.


Mine too
Came yesterday
Looks like a good tough beater though and it has a comfortable handle
Feels very solid


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I got the knife for my 13 year old and he loves it.  Of course there's been no gutting with it but it's come in handy for his pencils. LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

can you all explain to me the reason for the slit up the back of clip on sheath...is it to give it more flexibility or what...my pea brain is taxed...lol


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Dunno. Maybe to slip it over a nail head on the wall?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i was sorta thinking along that line too..but i was thinking of maybe a button...like those metal bachelor buttons for suspenders.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

I like that. How about to straddle a belt loop so it won't wander.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

like one section inside pants the other section outside?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

More like on a belt so the top of the belt loop fits in the slot.

Of course maybe it's so they can save on the plastic to reduce cost!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oh yea i follow you now...i bet that could be it.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

I also received mine over the weekend. Haven't had a chance to do anything with it but I really don't like the sheath. The knife is ok. Comfy handle, better than I actually expected. Will definitely be put to good use.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

kkbinco said:


> Dunno. Maybe to slip it over a nail head on the wall?


This is what my son said. He liked that feature.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

krochetnkat said:


> I also received mine over the weekend. Haven't had a chance to do anything with it but I really don't like the sheath. The knife is ok. Comfy handle, better than I actually expected. Will definitely be put to good use.


I didn't like the sheath at first either, but I've worn it around for a couple days and surprisingly I like it now. It probably won't last since I'm a klutz always bumping into stuff, though.


----------

